# 2006 norco shore mit Doppelbrückengabel möglich?



## F.I.N. (26. Juli 2009)

hallo liebe norco fahrer,

werde bald einen norco shore rahmen von 2006 bekommen und wollte fragen, ob laut hersteller dieser auch mit doppelbrückengabel gefahren werden kann?

frage deswegen, da ein bekannter noch eine boxxer race günstig verkauft, und ich "nur" ne rockshox lyric hätte, welche ich ins norco einbauen könnte.

was meint ihr, macht das shore auch mit der 160mm lyric gabel sinn? oder doch eher die boxxer?

vielen dank für eure mühe

schönen sonntag euche allen


----------



## F.I.N. (28. Juli 2009)

hallo ?

kann mir keiner auskunft geben?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.I.N. (29. Juli 2009)

hallo, kein problem wenn ihr nicht bescheid wisst, aber könntet ihr mir vielleicht ne email adresse geben an wen ich mich da bei fragen wenden kann, auf der norco-homepage habe ich leider nur so allgemeine adressen gefunden..

viele grüße und einen sonnigen tag


----------



## Indian Summer (4. August 2009)

Hi F.I.N.

Richtig geraten, war gerade in den Ferien und bin gestern Nacht zurück
gekehrt, deshalb auch die "längere Zeit", die seit Deiner Frage verstrichen 
ist.

Bezüglich Garantie muss ich zuerst in Kanada nachfragen, ob der Einbau
einer Doppelgabelbrücke zulässig ist. Antwort diesbezüglich folgt also.

Nur soviel: Das Shore von 2006 bietet zwei Dämpferpositionen für
170mm bzw. 189mm Federweg. Somit sind die 160mm der Lyric
wohl eher für die kürzere Dämpferposition geeignet. Serienmässig 
wurden damals Marzocchi 66 Gabeln mit 170mm Federweg verbaut. 

Unser Teamfahrer Simon Schwander fährt sein Shore 1 von 2009
ebenfalls mit einer Boxxer (die Pics seines Norco Shore 1, des Norco
Empire 5 sowie des Norco 125 auf seiner Page sind übrigens einen
Blick wert)... Wie wir uns selber davon überzeugen konnten, fährt sich
das Shore trotz 203mm Federweg wendig und spritzig, von daher
würde also nichts gegen den geplanten Einbau einer Boxxer Race
sprechen.

Also, Antwort bezüglich Garantie (5 Jahre) folgt.

Cheers und nichts für ungut,

Fritz


----------



## F.I.N. (5. August 2009)

vielen lieben dank für die antwort 

habe jetzt eine 66er bomber mit 180mm, das reicht bestimmt für meine noch eher bescheidenen fahrkünste aus.

aber schön zu wissen.

liebe grüße


----------



## Indian Summer (5. August 2009)

66 mit 180mm tönt perfekt...

Viel Spass!

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (6. August 2009)

Also, Antwort aus Kanada erhalten. Gabeln mit maximal 180mm Federweg
sind erlaubt, kann auch Doppelgabelbrücke sein. Schäden bei der 
Verwendung von 203mm Federweg sind also nicht durch die Garantie 
gedeckt.

Die 66 ist somit mehr als perfekt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Mc Murmel (9. August 2009)

Ich schließe mich hier einfach mal an, ich habe ein '08er shore 3 und spiele auch mit dem gedanken die domain gegen eine boxxer race zu tauschen... verhält sich das hier mit der garantie genauso ?

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Indian Summer (10. August 2009)

Hi Mc Murmel

Ja, gilt für alle Shore-Jahrgänge.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (31. August 2009)

Ich fahr so ein Shore mit Boxxer. Garantie hab' ich dank Gebrauchtkauf eh nicht, also ist es in der Hinsicht nicht relevant. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass der Rahmen das jetzt schon ne ganze Weile ohne zu mucken mitmacht und es wird ihm wenig erspart. Finde, dass eine 203mm-Gabel schon zum 189mm-Hinterbau passt und weil die Boxxer auch nicht höher baut als eine 180er-SC passt auch die Geo noch. 

Milki


----------



## norcorider92 (22. September 2009)

sers alle zusammen, hab hier zufällig den forenbeitrag zu einer doppelbrückengabel an einem norco gefunden.
Ich fahre ein norco stryk mit einer 160mm Federweg un wollte auch ma fragen wie des beim stryk aussieht, mit 180 mm allgemein und mit doppelbrückengabel. Schadet man damit eher der geometrie und dem rahmen? Wäre net wenn sich jemand meldet
gruß norcorider92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (23. September 2009)

Hi norcorider92

Da das Stryke das Einstiegs-Freeridebike von Norco ist, ist der Rahmen
nicht für 180mm Gabeln ausgelegt. 160mm sind also das Maximum.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## norcorider92 (23. September 2009)

Ok, danke für die info, aber was kann eigntlich genau passiern, wenn man ne 180er nimmt, also ne normale, keine doppelbrrücke. Gruß norcorider92


----------



## Indian Summer (23. September 2009)

Durch die grössere Einbauhöhe und den dadurch flacheren Lenkwinkel nimmt die Belastung im 
Steuerkopfbereich zu, sprich der Hebel wird grösser. Folglich kann es eher zu Rahmendefekten 
kommen. Zudem gehen die Hersteller wohl nicht zu Unrecht von der Annahme aus, dass desto 
ruppiger gefahren wird, je mehr Federweg einem zur Verfügung steht. Deshalb beschränken
sie diesen innerhalb des Einsatzbereichs und der Belastungen, für die sie den Rahmen auslegen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## norcorider92 (23. September 2009)

Alles klar, vielen dank für die vielen infos ;-) hast mir echt geholfen. thx norcorider92
noch ne andre frage^^ ich hab vorne 2 kettenblätter, was für ne kettenführung brauch ich da? oder welche kannst du empfehlen? weil mir isses scho paar passiert dass die kette runterspringt bei drops. gruß norcorider92


----------



## Indian Summer (23. September 2009)

Hi norcorider92

Wir vertreiben E.13 in der Schweiz und haben mit deren Zweifachführung
sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist in Deutschland über Cosmic Sports
erhältlich.

Da wir den Stryke in der Schweiz diese Saison nicht angeboten haben,
bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Dein Rahmen ISCG-Aufnahmen hat (das sind
die 3 Schraubenaufnahmen ums Tretlager herum). Falls nicht, brauchst
Du die Version für Tretlagermontage, falls ja, wirst Du mit grösster
Wahrscheinlichkeit die ISCG 05-Variante verbauen können. Habe Dir
das ISCG-PDF zur Info angeheftet.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## de dirtbike (14. Mai 2010)

moin 
hab auch ein 08er shore 3 und wollte mal fragen ob man vllt den hinteren federweg vergrößern könnte ??
könnte da vllt der norco dh hinterbau helfen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (19. Mai 2010)

de dirtbike schrieb:


> moin
> hab auch ein 08er shore 3 und wollte mal fragen ob man vllt den hinteren federweg vergrößern könnte ??
> könnte da vllt der norco dh hinterbau helfen ??



Hi de dirtbike

Mittels eines anderen Dämpfers kannst Du den Federweg nicht vergrössern, da der Dämpfer
für die Einbaulänge von 222mm bereits maximalen Hub bietet. Auch die Idee mit dem anderen
Hinterbau funktioniert nicht. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## de dirtbike (21. Mai 2010)

achso ok thx


----------



## der_willy (8. Juni 2010)

und nochmal was zum thema...

hab nen norco six von 2005 mit ner marzocci 66 ebenso von 2005. 
hab jetzt ernsthaft überlegt ne boxxer einzubauen weil ich dadurch selbst in der einbauhöhe nen zentimeter verliere aber gleichzeitig sagenhafte 5 cm mehr federweg vorne hab  

das six von 05 war ja auch nochmal ne ganze spur stabiler gebaut als das von 06 deswegen meine frage wegen der doppelbrücke...

grüßle
willy


----------



## Ds922 (1. Juli 2010)

alter !!!!! 5cm mehr federweg !!!! und du verlierst 1 cm !!!!!
ja okay die boxxer sind aber eeecht cool und flach gebaut  kann schon sein .


----------



## der_willy (3. Juli 2010)

rechne nach meister mit ner marzocchi 02 vf mit 150 mm und der boxxer 2010.... du wirst sehn....


----------



## rudi99 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wie schaut es denn mit dem Shore 3 2010 mit einer 180er Gabel aus?
Übernimmt Norco da Garantie?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Dezember 2010)

du hast doch ne 160er domain? wenn in meinem vixa 180 gehen solte das bei dir auch gehen


----------



## rudi99 (1. Januar 2011)

nein da ist eine Marzocchi 55 RS mit 160mm verbaut.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Januar 2011)

die 55rs hat ca 545-550mm einbauhöhe was meine originale 55ata auch hatte jetzt habe ich 565mm mit ner 180er domain,und das geht wunderbar (im vixa)


----------



## rudi99 (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann werde ich mal die neue Gabel ganz oben auf meine Liste für 2011 setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiski (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin im Sasquatch 05 viele jahre ne DC gabel mit 180mm gefahren ohne probleme oder bruch und das ding war echt spritzig    

und in meinem shore 3 2006 fahre ich ne shiver DC mit 190m travel alles problemlos auch wenns mal krass zu geht.... in sachen einbauhöhe sind norco rahmen bis 2008 sorglos frames


----------



## pjgraf (4. August 2011)

sehr gut zu wissen, da wirs doch bald die 66 gegen ne 888 ausgetauscht. aber wird da der lenkwinkel ned zu krass?


----------

